# Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?



## Raykenn

Hello,

I am new to the group, so let me start by thanking you for allowing me to join.  My Wife and I plan to buy an RV this year and I want something that will not become a gas sponge.  I was leaning towards a Hi-Lo configuration.  Any comments good or bad?  Where do you store your clothes in those things?

Thanks

Ray


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?

Welcome to the forum, Ray!


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?

Hi, welcome to the forum.  Hi-Lo's seem like a lot of trouble to me.  If you like to spend lots of time setting up camp, then I guess they are ok.  Just my opinion.  Don't anyone who has one.  It seems like Trailer weight is more of a factor than wind resistance in causing poor gas mileage.   I'm sure I'll be told I'm wrong. :approve:


----------



## Texas_Camper

Re: Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?

DL said... they're OK if you like to spend lots of time setting up camp and he's right to some degree.  I've seen Hi-Lo's, tent campers and others set up just as quickly as some big Class A's.  Ever notice the labor involved when one of those  hitch up to a toad on a dolly?  I think of setting up as part of a bending-stretching exercise at the end of a tow... 
Just my 2 cents worth....
personal note to DL.... I never tell anyone ther're wrong,  I simply say they're not right....


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?

Well, I may not be right, but after all it was mostly opinion.  In my opinion the Class A does take a long time to hook up toads, but then I was opinionating on Hi-Lo's not Class A's. I don't really have any pros or cons on Hi-Lo's.  Just opinions.  Ya'll have a good day. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:   :bleh:


----------



## hertig

Re: Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?

The advantage is they are much lower, so don't have much wind resistance or hit low hanging things.  And they are generally lighter, again good for gas mileage.  I don't know how easy they are to set up, but I would imagine they aren't too bad.  Almost certainly, leveling your trailer will be more of a hassle than pushing the top part up and latching it in place, and you have to do leveling with any trailer.

One disadvantage is that it is an additional mechanical thing to break.  But the really big disadvantage is that there is no storage in the top part of the RV.  So what storage there is (probably not much) you have to bend over for.


----------



## Texas_Camper

Re: Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?

Hertig is right about everything being low to the floor...Storage cabinets, fridge, pots and pans, clothing storage.  The top shell is lifted by pushing a button to activate the hydraulic system.  When opening/closing, a few things have to be moved around and placed on the floor.  The rest of the set-up is like any other trailer.  Level side to side with blocks, fore and aft with the tongue jack, block the wheels, unhitch, extend the stabilizers, hook up water, sewer and electricity, turn on the propane, set out the lawn chairs and patio carpet.  
With the smaller units, the only bed you have is the convertable dinette and that can be a hassle to set up and take down daily.  Storage is increased via stackable tubs that have to be moved around, but in a 17-20 footer, space is limited.  Some of the larger models have a "slide out" which is really a swing out design that adds lots of living space.


----------



## Raykenn

Re: Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?

Thanks to all for your straight forward responses.  Your comments will be a great help in my decision process.

Ray


----------



## C Nash

Re: Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?

Ray, I have a friend that has owned several and he loves them. Biggest advantage is ease of towing. Pust a button and the top raises but you do have to set up the inside. Lift systems can give problems but there are problems on all rvs. Type of camping, tow vehicle, pocketbook, family size and personal wants should be the deciding factors. Have owned most ever type rv and they all served us well at the time. Good luck and welcome to the forum


----------



## Nate

Re: Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?

Any comments from anyone in the last 12 months?  We're seriously considering a 17' Hi-Lo and want opinions.  How about potential leaks (when the unit is set up) between lower/upper halves -- e.g. air/drafts, moisture/rain, etc -- and durability of gaskets, e.g. while traveling during extended rain or wet pavement?  Durability of lifting mechanism and/or battery life?

Pulled a 14' FunFinderX travel trailer from Minnesota to California and back last March... never again!  Mileage in the 10 mpg range and 50-55 mph at best with a 6 cylinder AWD Mitsubishi Endeavor.

Thanks for any advice, comment, or critique... Nate


----------



## floyd n

Re: Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?

Nate, I owned a 24' Hi-Lo and about the only thing I liked about it was the fuel mileage and ease of towing. The gaskets between the two halves are a problem, not so much with rain but with air and letting insects in. I now own a Rockwood ultra lite and much happier with it. Does take more gas but for the convience it is worth it to me.


----------



## Kirk

Re: Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?

We have friends who now own their third Hi-Lo and love it. Theirs is power up and down and they have never mentioned any problems with leaks. I do believe that they have had some issues with very small bugs. At the same time, I would not think that the problems were very bad since they have now owned three of them, but at present they are on the road with theirs and we can't contact them. I did try to do so in hope that he might respond, but no such luck.


----------



## MaryBlue

Re: Hi-Lo Pro's and Cons?

Nate, We just purchased a 31 ft. 98 HiLo Classic, and we love it. The hydraulic cable had just been replaced, however, at a cost of $10,000 (according to dealer). There is some rust on the underside of the top edges where it catches the rain puddles on the highway. Setup time is the same for us. Gas mileage is much better. Yes, we already do notice some small bugs, but no big deal for us--just spray! We have a "walk-around" double bed in the bedroom plus a fold-down couch that sleeps 2 and the kitchen table that sleeps 2. We also have upper cupboards galore, so I don't know where the others are getting their info on that topic. Simply put, we're very happy with ours.  MaryBlue


----------

